# Arlen Cemetery 2010



## Loran (Jul 23, 2010)

Here is my boarded up haunted house with graveyard! I put a lot of work into it. My son dressed up as Jason Voorhees and had a blast frightning all the trick or treaters. New this year was the lightning machine. You could see it half way down the block. I had big scream t.v in the downstairs window and all the windows were boarded up. I used a 400 watt fogger and a long pvc pipe filled with water bottles as my fog chiller. I hope you guys enjoy thanks for all the inspiration! I can't wait till next year!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

very very creepy! in other words! ABSOULTELY AWESOME!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Sweet! I'm surprised a little 400W fogger did so well outside. You must have had a nice still night. And the scream TV face in the window was very cool.

Oh, and excellent choice on your video background music... The Thing and Nightmare on Elm Street; two of my favorite horror movie soundtracks of all time!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

That is a good and creepy yard. I bet the kids had a blast.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Great spider victim!!! I really like those boarded up windows. Everything looks really good, you did a great job!


----------



## Darkwalker (Jul 4, 2010)

Looks great! I gotta have a lightning simulator next year!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice job! I have to get the big scream tv scene back up on my display next year. I like how you boarded the windows up and left the one window for that scene. Your son did a good job as Jason.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

awesome job, love the spider victim and spider egg sacks, also the lightening effect, all very scary- love it !!!!!!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

I really liked your spooky yard haunt!
How many watts was your flashing lightning prop?
I found it was actually quite creepy having the lighting go from very dark to glaring bright - I liked that effect! Looking forward to next Halloween!!


----------



## Loran (Jul 23, 2010)

ScreamingScarecrow- I used two 500 watt photo light blubs. One was white and the other was blue. The lightning machine could handle 1,000 watts. It lit the whole front of the house.


----------



## NytDreams (Sep 10, 2009)

Just plain awesome! Loved the spider sacks, totally creepy.v


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice creepy graveyard! The lightning was a great effect. It looked like your son had a good time playing Jason.


----------

